# Liewellyn Setter?



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to opportunity to adopt this breed/strain of English. I was told that they run a bit smaller than a standard English Setter. Anyone have any background or useful info? Was told she's 5 and has excellent hunting experience.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a neighbor nearby that raises this breed and I could get you in touch with him. I'm sure he'd be glad to talk.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

You'll get a hundred different opinions on this question.

Ask to hunt behind her and see for yourself.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Breed/strain/bloodline doesn't really matter if it does what YOU want.
Go see the dog, if you like it feed it and if not let someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

A love my llew as a hunting dog, but I've seen a few and they are all different.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

kellyM87 said:


> ..... I've seen a few and they are all different.


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

TrekJeff said:


> I have to opportunity to adopt this breed/strain of English. I was told that they run a bit smaller than a standard English Setter. Anyone have any background or useful info? Was told she's 5 and has excellent hunting experience.


 i have hunted with a couple of those dogs and they where awsome dogs. They where close working dogs and did a great job at finding birds.I bet that breed is just like any other the more time u spend with your dog the better your dog is


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL...might as well of asked mechanical or fixed blade broadheads in the archery forum.:lol:

You are all correct. The pup was one I was looking at through pets for vets. The foster parents decided to keep her. But that's cool, she looked like a beaut.

Thanks though


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 10, 2011)

TrekJeff said:


> LOL...might as well of asked mechanical or fixed blade broadheads in the archery forum.:lol:
> 
> You are all correct. The pup was one I was looking at through pets for vets. The foster parents decided to keep her. But that's cool, she looked like a beaut.
> 
> Thanks though


What kind of dog are you looking for I may be able to help.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

A boutique dog that recently graced the cover of Gun Dog I think. Very nice looking dog and is unique. I have not hunted behind one but like most breeds owners always say "versatile do anything dog"


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Jon Couch said:


> What kind of dog are you looking for I may be able to help.



Jon, the program called Pets for Vets takes dogs from rescues and places them with Veterans. The program assist with the up front expenses, fencing etc for placing a rescue in a home. For example, they provided me with an anonymous donation of a new radio fence system, crate and other needs. They also arrange volunteers for training, veterinarians who provide at cost services for the animals...

I'm one of those Vets and there was a Leiwie available I was interested in. After participating in a Veteran pheasant hunt this past September at tails a'waggin, I admired the English Setters we worked over...longer story to tell, but that's the gist. They (Pets for Vets) are working on finding an English for me. One requirement of the program is that the dogs all have to be from rescues.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> Jon, the program called Pets for Vets takes dogs from rescues and places them with Veterans. The program assist with the up front expenses, fencing etc for placing a rescue in a home. For example, they provided me with an anonymous donation of a new radio fence system, crate and other needs. They also arrange volunteers for training, veterinarians who provide at cost services for the animals...
> 
> I'm one of those Vets and there was a Leiwie available I was interested in. After participating in a Veteran pheasant hunt this past September at tails a'waggin, I admired the English Setters we worked over...longer story to tell, but that's the gist. They (Pets for Vets) are working on finding an English for me. One requirement of the program is that the dogs all have to be from rescues.


Thank you for serving our country. I hope they can find you the dog that you deserve, while saving a life.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

TimBuckTwo said:


> A boutique dog that recently graced the cover of Gun Dog I think. Very nice looking dog and is unique. I have not hunted behind one but like most breeds owners always say "versatile do anything dog"


They are a line of English Setters... there are a lot of opinions on them... but I would never call them boutique.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

FieldWalker said:


> They are a line of English Setters... there are a lot of opinions on them... but I would never call them boutique.


I use the word boutique meaning that they are not as common as other breeds like GSP, Brittany's, Griffon's etc. Off brand name is what I was getting at, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Xerxes Llewellins (Oct 9, 2012)

If you're adopting it from a rescue, it may have been abused or neglected.
If it's free, I believe there is a saying, "Don't look a gift "DOG" in the mouth!"

Llewellins do alright by me, but I have never owned anything else.

I believe there is an article in this month's Gun Dog Magazine, as well,
about some Michigan Yankee down in Georgia with these Llewellins


----------



## Xerxes Llewellins (Oct 9, 2012)

Xerxes Llewellins said:


> If you're adopting it from a rescue, it may have been abused or neglected.
> If it's free, I believe there is a saying, "Don't look a gift "DOG" in the mouth!"
> 
> Llewellins do alright by me, but I have never owned anything else.
> ...



WHO CAN TELL ME THE EASIEST WAY TO POST PHOTOS WITHOUT HAVING THEM IN PHOTO BUCKET, ETC. 

IE. JUST DOWNLOADING IT FROM YOUR COMPUTER??

Hatchet


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Xerxes, I have a picture of one of your dogs I believe, "T".
Nice looking birddog.


----------



## Xerxes Llewellins (Oct 9, 2012)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Xerxes, I have a picture of one of your dogs I believe, "T".
> Nice looking birddog.


That would be him I was able to add one of me & "T's" daddy, as well. "T" is on the right.

This is what mine look like, but you could get any types of colorations, as well. So, they're 
good lookin' bird dogs, as well.


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

Xerxes Llewellins said:


> WHO CAN TELL ME THE EASIEST WAY TO POST PHOTOS WITHOUT HAVING THEM IN PHOTO BUCKET, ETC.
> 
> IE. JUST DOWNLOADING IT FROM YOUR COMPUTER??
> 
> Hatchet




TIMES 10!!!!


----------



## settersonly (Dec 11, 2011)

I have come to believe (my opinion only) that most American field bred English Setters have alot of LLewelyn blood, anyway here is a link to some great reading and history on the breed :http://www.llewellinsetter.net/history.html


----------

